# The replacement trike



## neil earley (10 Nov 2017)

1. Big box delivered by DPD




2. The assembling goes well




3. Nearly complete,time for a well earned Teabreak




Ice Vortex 2011 In Swansea Marina first shakedown ride happy days ahead ,should say rides.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2017)

Very nice indeed. Looks much like my Trice Q, which I think is 2008.


----------



## roadrash (10 Nov 2017)

Me jealous...nah not one little bit.......




















A helluva lot maybe


----------



## PaulM (10 Nov 2017)

Great choice. Bet that's a lot of fun.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2017)

Ooh, had a closer look now on a proper PC. Enjoy the full suspension, mine had it fitted by the previous owner on the front and it seems to make quite a difference.

Do you know what mirrors you have fitted? I'd like to change to bar end shifters from the twist grips currently fitted, but my mirrors are mounted on the bar ends at the moment...
Also intrigued by the rack and bag.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2017)

Gorgeous.

Did the mirrors come with it? I'm having trouble finding a decent one.


----------



## neil earley (10 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Did the mirrors come with it? I'm having trouble finding a decent one.


Yes mirrors came with it so assume they are from Ice love the bar end shifters so easy to use


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2017)

neil earley said:


> Yes mirrors came with it so assume they are from Ice love the bar end shifters so easy to use


Bar ends were made for a recumbent trike. I found them a bit awkward on drop bars when I used them back in the day, but on the 'bent they are even easier to use than brifters on a road bike.


----------



## neil earley (10 Nov 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Ooh, had a closer look now on a proper PC. Enjoy the full suspension, mine had it fitted by the previous owner on the front and it seems to make quite a difference.
> 
> Do you know what mirrors you have fitted? I'd like to change to bar end shifters from the twist grips currently fitted, but my mirrors are mounted on the bar ends at the moment...
> Also intrigued by the rack and bag.


The rack is the suspension rack from Ice ,bags were a gift from my son who bought them whilst visiting Holland, had full suspension on my kett which was brilliant the only thing so far I dont like the carbon seat as its not so comfortable for my spine which is probably down to me having fusion top and bottom of my spine,so hopefully will change later on to a mesh seat . Kett seat was perfect for fit for me.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2017)

I put panniers on my carbon road bike. I think you are committing the same sin by putting them on a Vortex


----------



## neil earley (12 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I put panniers on my carbon road bike. I think you are committing the same sin by putting them on a Vortex


In South Wales you need somewhere to stow you rainjacket,waterproof trousers wellies and a snorkel as we seem to have everyone's share of rain here !!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2017)

I've just twigged that I have the same mirrors, just mounted differently. I can buy the mounts like yours from ICE for a mere £34 each


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Nov 2017)

neil earley said:


> In South Wales you need somewhere to stow you rainjacket,waterproof trousers wellies and a snorkel as we seem to have everyone's share of rain here !!


You're not wrong. Any ride of more than an hour here and you have to have enough gear to cope with everything from a tsunami to a heat wave.


----------



## Tigerbiten (13 Nov 2017)

Looks a lot like my trike with the hard shell seat, but I've got Sprint on the frame while you have Vortex ..... 
I've used the upper fixing holes on the seat and pulled the back boom out a bit to get the seat at it's most reclined.
I've also got my hardshell seat to fit a bit better across my upper back by sliding a thin piece of polystyrene between the shell and the ventisit pad.

Luck ...........


----------



## neil earley (13 Nov 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> Looks a lot like my trike with the hard shell seat, but I've got Sprint on the frame while you have Vortex .....
> I've used the upper fixing holes on the seat and pulled the back boom out a bit to get the seat at it's most reclined.
> I've also got my hardshell seat to fit a bit better across my upper back by sliding a thin piece of polystyrene between the shell and the ventisit pad.
> 
> Luck ...........


Thanks for the tip on seat adjustment,have contacted Ice and they say that a mesh seat can fit but need to alter frame length


----------



## Tigerbiten (14 Nov 2017)

neil earley said:


> Thanks for the tip on seat adjustment,have contacted Ice and they say that a mesh seat can fit but need to alter frame length


Look at the back of the seat.
There's two sets of mounting holes for the seat bracket.
If you are using the upper ones then the booms pulled out.
To reset the boom, move the seat bracket to the lower set of holes.
This will let you pull the boom in around 6" (I think it's around that distance) so the mesh seat will be a straight swop.
I did it the otherway when I first fitted a hardshell seat.
Ps. You will have to shorten the chain and all the back cables as well.
But that's easier than lengthening them.

For a secondhand seat, you could try Kevin at Dtek, Little Thetford.
He's got all types of second hand bikes and parts.


----------



## neil earley (14 Nov 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> Look at the back of the seat.
> There's two sets of mounting holes for the seat bracket.
> If you are using the upper ones then the booms pulled out.
> To reset the boom, move the seat bracket to the lower set of holes.
> ...


Thanks once again will have a look at seat to see which mounting bolt holes are used, trust me going the opposite way to you with mesh seat lol,hase ket mesh seat was so comfortable and do miss it.


----------



## neil earley (17 Dec 2017)

Well my shakedown ride wasn't so good crunching







through the gears on my way home! So this morning thought I would clean and lube my chain ,on investigation chain was full of metal slivers so looks like a new chain and cassette for my trike as a Christmas present


----------

